# Community Service Officer Amherst College



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Community Service Officer*
Amherst College 
in Amherst, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 10/05/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*Amherst College*

Amherst Campus
Amherst Staff
Regular
Full time
JR3296

Amherst has taken a leadership role among highly selective liberal arts colleges and universities in successfully diversifying the racial, socio-economic, and geographic profile of its student body. The College is similarly committed to enriching its educational experience and its culture through the diversity of its faculty, administration and staff.

*Job Description:*

Amherst College invites applications for the Community Service Officer position. The Community Service Officer is a full-time, year-round position, starting at $21.50/hour - commensurate with experience. Given Amherst's distinction as one of the most diverse liberal arts colleges in the country, the successful candidate will demonstrate the ways in which they bring value to and will work towards supporting a broadly diverse community.

The police department is a service intensive department and adheres to the principles of community engagement and community-oriented problem solving. Community Service Officers play a significant role in helping to achieve these objectives. Adhering to the principles of community engagement and community-oriented problem solving, the Community Service Officer works to intentionally build community within a diverse community.

The primary function of a Community Service Officer is to secure campus facilities and to patrol buildings and grounds to help guard against personal injury, fire, vandalism, or theft, and to immediately notify police officers upon discovering such incidents.When assigned, provide authorized access to residence halls and other facilities, provide safe escorts to members of the community, provide minor service or triage maintenance calls, and to direct traffic and parking.

The Community Service Officer position is considered an essential position meaning the employee is expected to report to work even if the College is closed for weather related or other reasons. Some overtime, weekend, and occasional shift change work is required. Due to the nature of the position, must respond to emergencies as needed.

Summary of Responsibilities

*PREVENTIVE PATROL*

Patrol buildings, grounds, and other facilities, checking all doors and windows to be sure they are properly secured
Turning lights on and off as required
Checking for utility and structural problems, and report issues to the dispatcher
Monitor access to buildings and with prior notice provide access, but at times, use own discretion as to who should be admitted, maintaining an awareness of anti-bias practices
*PROVIDE SERVICES*

Escorts after hours between campus buildings for personal safety reasons; provide lockout services for students, faculty and staff
Open buildings when they are closed to permit use by authorized individuals
At Student Affairs office request, inspect housing and deliver messages to a diverse set of students
Receive lost and found property and make reports
Give directions and routine information to College community
Respond to calls for building services at times when Facilities Services desk is closed and take corrective action where possible or notify appropriate personnel
Provide traffic control, when assigned, so that routine maintenance, road work, etc., may be accomplished
Direct traffic and parking at College functions
*ENFORCEMENT FUNCTION*

Report violations of federal, state and municipal ordinances and college policies
Assist police officers with response to incidents and with investigative matters as requested
Provide documentation and testimony at court/judicial board hearings as necessary
*FIRE PREVENTION, PROTECTION, AND MEDICAL DUTIES*

Promptly report fire safety violations, hazardous conditions, or any damage to fire systems or firefighting equipment
In the event of a fire or other potential disaster, participate in evacuation activities
Assist with the inspection of locks in all student residence halls bi-annually
Maintain appropriate documentation of tests
May assist with conducting fire drills or fire watches
Assist officers and ambulance personnel in any way necessary, including lifting equipment and stretchers
May provide transportation to or from medical facilities
*COMMUNITY POLICING*

Engage the community on a daily basis - inclusive of conducting foot patrols - and generally interact with a diverse set of people in a casual, friendly, manner
Qualifications

Required:

High School Diploma or equivalent
Valid driver's license and successful credential in order to operate college vehicles
Strong customer service, time management, communication skills
Ability to work independently and take initiative
Commitment to, experience with, and/or ability to work effectively with a broad spectrum of individuals from a variety of diverse backgrounds.
CORI check
Preferred:

Certification in Basic Locksmithing
Security or service experience
Previous work on bias, with an understanding of anti-bias practices
Amherst College offers many opportunities for professional growth and development, continued learning, and career advancement.

*Amherst College requires all employees to be fully vaccinated for COVID-19 (medical and religious exemptions may apply).*

Amherst College is pleased to provide a comprehensive, highly competitive benefits package that meets the needs of staff and faculty and their families. Benefits are an important part of our overall compensation, so it is critical that you review all of the options to ensure it meets your total compensation requirements. Click here for Benefits Information .

Interested candidates are asked to submit a resume and cover letter online at Amherst College Employment Opportunities . *Please be sure to upload all requested documents prior to clicking Submit. Applications cannot be revised once submitted. *(Current employees and students should apply by clicking on the Career icon from their Workday home screen) Review of applications will begin immediately and will continue until the position is filled.

To find information about job group and level (JGL) follow this link.


----------

